# outfitter needed



## claycrusher (Jan 20, 2006)

Looking for an outfitter for a snows hunt. Will go to either Missouri,Nebraska, or S Dakota.
Please PM me if you want to stay confidential.
Thank you.


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

...good guides, good prices, and they know their stuff! 
http://www.bigislandwaterfowler.com/
:thumb:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

www.bigislandwaterfowler.com www.henneckehunts.com www.geocities.com/shanesgs/ Kinda late to be booking for anyone in Missouri or Nebraska but they may have an opening or two. I've hunted with all 3 of the owners and would again.

Alex


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

If you want a true experience with a waterfowl legend I am sure Ralph would have room for you if the other two can't accmodate you.

Kohler charges $50 a day for a seat in his blind. He supplies the decoys, does the calling, etc. He can be reached at home at (402) 374-2747, or in his blind at (402) 374-2479. That article is a little old so the price may not be correct.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

If your'e gonna hunt with Kohler(or Rick Olson up there too), ya better time it right. That area is great for a few days each spring but hunt either side of those days and you'll be sitting there for nothing.Plus,if he's fairly booked up,you'll be with 15-20 other guys.

Alex


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

How many people is Josh (big island) running out of his blind this year. I think it was 12 last year? I think most of the outfitters do this now but maybe I am wrong. I would recommend calling all of them to see what think about dates.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

People actually pay a guide to sit in a blind with 11 other guys? You have to be kidding me. :eyeroll:


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

I'd call and check on cancellations, alot of people may not be traveling next week... :wink:


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

LOTS of people pay to sit with a bunch of strangers. When I have hunted with them in the past,I usually have most of the spots taken with my friends/family.

Alex


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Wow I didn't know Josh had 5 total spreads down in the basins.  That has to be a lot to keep up with. I thought there were just the two, his and Ty's. Who covers the other 3 spreads for him?


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

Well,...why don't ya just call and ask him. :lol:


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Give ryan a call. He's an outfitter in missouri. They hunt only with the group that has booked the hunt that day. They do no mixing of groups. They sit an awesome spread and are great to hunt with. His number is 573-718-5331


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

How big is your group? Why not try and jump in with a group of freelancers?


----------



## claycrusher (Jan 20, 2006)

Two for sure maybe up to four.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

whisker said:


> I believe I was told the water spread area I'll be hunting in is four pits,...
> 
> 
> > I don't know what you call them but they sure are not pit blinds. :lol:


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

oops,.... EDIT.... "blinds" :roll:


----------

